# all clear - no more pneumonia



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

So i did not give the whole story, i figured i will share with some lessons learned and how you should never assume...

A good month ago Miksa was shown over a weekend, winning best of breed 2 times in a row, both major wins, shown by an amateur friend of mine, so we were all very happy. As usually at shows, it is hard to keep weight on them and he lost a little, i was feeding him extra but only at nights and sometimes he could not manage that much food at once. 
2 weeks later we headed to another show, much longer trip and he threw up bile on the way there in the car. Once we arrived he seemed in good spirit, playing, eating dinner etc. Then started some coughing in the middle of the night in the hotel room. I was clogged up as well, so first i thought we had allergies from something unusual in the hotel room. Bende was with us and he seemed to be fine. As soon as we left the hotel room Miksa was fine too, but i just did not feel comfortable and packed up, turned around and came home. 14 hours drive back and forth but i don`t like to take chances, there will be other shows. Miksa was coughing a bit more here and there for the next 2 days, but no other issues. Then he stopped coughing. and a day later he threw up bile after a big run at the creek again. That evening he looked tired and did not want to eat. and that night we woke up to air snapping cough and high fever (106F). Rushed to vet, he spent there the whole day, X-ray, ultrasound, bloodwork, several bloodpanels... His fever went down right after the anti-fever infusion and they let him come home that night with 2 different type of antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory. We all thought (assumed) it was kennel cough or canine influenza caught at the dog show (although were wondering how Bende did not catch those), until all the tests (including lapto and tick born ones) came back negative. Then the vet concluded aspiration pneumonia, caused by the bile throwing up. After coming home and taking diligently the medications his cough was gone within 3 days, but he was being kept crate and mom`s lap rested for almost 2 weeks. Today we went for our recheck, no more signs of the disease and no lung scars on the X-ray, so he can start living normal life with cautiously building up his stamina. And also since he is a young male with very fast metabolism, we are going back to a 2 times feeding (1/3 to 2/3 ratio though) until this regulates. we went thru bile throwing up phases with Bende at the same age too, but he luckily never got this sick. So now i have learned my lesson, the once per 24 hour feeding is great once they have grown up and filled out, but at the first sign of weight loss i will need to intervene. 
I feel very lucky that i did not loose him but i wanted to share this, in order to hopefully save others from this pain as well.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!!!
I am so sorry to hear that. Luckily you are very pro active with your dogs, ansdall is well now.
I never knew dogs could get pneumonia.
Thank you very much for the heads up on the symptoms.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You must be so relieved.
And now Bende's partner can join him in the field once again.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like we've both been through the emotional wringer with our pups lately. I'm so glad to hear Miksa has recovered!


----------

